# intel ac'97 modem controller driver



## Sannta (Jan 19, 2006)

I cant seem to find one. does anyone have insight?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats a sound driver (onboard) not modem. Try here - 
www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/63/63605.htm


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What motherboard do you have or what is the make and model of the system? The driver will likely be posted at the motherboard manufacturer's website.

Try using Everest to identify it: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------

